# set gain on auto ohm sensing amp



## yamaha599 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all! I have 2 type r thin alpine and a pdx m12 alpine
My question is the amp auto senses reistance. So when using a dmm how does it know i will have a 2ohm load when speakers r not even hooked up? I also only want it to output about 1100 watts max as i know this amp will grenade these subs


----------

